# Nicole Scherzinger - Seen in a short green dress with a pair of high heels arriving back at a London Hotel after appearing on The Jonathan Ross Show,



## Bowes (7 Nov. 2019)

*Nicole Scherzinger - Seen in a short green dress with a pair of high heels arriving back at a London Hotel after appearing on The Jonathan Ross Show, 06.11.2019*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2019)

Reizend :thx: sehr


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2019)

absolut rattenscharf


----------

